# First ever baby booties **PATTERN**



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
So glad so many people liked my first booties that I ever knitted. 
Lots of you asked for the pattern so here it is along with another picture for anyone who missed them. 
Would be really lovely if everyone who makes them uploads a picture too - be interesting to see what colours people use and ribbons etc.
Also, if anyone has similar easy patterns, maybe they could post them too! 
As I'm just a beginner I find it really hard finding easy patterns so would be very much appreciated.
Happy knitting!!!
Valerie

Make the Booties
Cast on 46 stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: Knit.
Row 3: Knit 22, increase 1, knit 2, increase 1, knit 22. (48 stitches)
Row 4 Knit.
Row 5: Knit 22, increase 1, knit 4, increase 1, knit 22. (50 stitches)
Row 6: Knit.
Row 7: Knit 22, increase 1, knit 6, increase 1, knit 22. (52 stitches)
Row 8: Knit.
Row 9: Knit 22, increase 1, knit 8, increase 1, knit 22. (54 stitches)
Rows 10-12: Knit.
Row 13: Knit 22, increase 1, knit 10, increase 1, knit 22. (56 stitches)
Rows 14-16: Knit.
Row 17: Knit 22, increase 1, knit 12, increase 1, knit 22. (58 stitches)

Rows 18-30: Knit.

Row 31: Knit 14, increase 1, knit 10, increase 1, knit 10, increase 1, knit 10, increase 1, knit 14. (62 stitches)
Row 32: Knit.
Row 33: Bind off 13 stitches, knit to end of row. (49 stitches)
Row 34: Bind off 13 stitches, knit to end of row. (36 stitches)
Rows 35-46: Knit.
Row 47: Knit 2, knit 2 together, [knit 4, knit 2 together] 5 times, knit 2. (30 stitches)
Row 48: Knit.
Row 49: Knit 1, knit 2 together, [knit 3, knit 2 together] 5 times, knit 2. (24 stitches)
Row 50: Knit.
Row 51: Knit 1, knit 2 together, [knit 2, knit 2 together] 5 times, knit 1. (18 stitches)
Row 52: Knit.
Row 53: Knit 2 together to end of row. (9 stitches)
Finishing
Cut yarn about 18" (46cm) from end of work. Thread yarn tail on tapestry needle and insert through remaining 9 stitches. Pull yarn firmly, closing toe stitches together. With same yarn and needle, seam instep edges together from toe to beginning of bind-off. Don't seam bind-off edges.
Insert needle and thread to wrong side of work, and weave through several stitches to secure. Cut another 18" (46cm) of yarn from main ball; thread on tapestry needle. Fold bootie in half, and with right sides facing, sew back seam together using mattress stitch. Thread all yarn ends to wrong side of work, and weave through several stitches to secure.
Repeat all steps for second bootie.
Ties: Cut 1 yard (39.5cm) ribbon into 2 equal lengths. Thread 1 piece on tapestry needle; weave through stitches around ankle of bootie. Tie ends into a bow in front. Repeat for second bootie.
If you are knitting for a little baby girl, why not try the next free pattern.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

The picture is missing. Think I missed the first post. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

valeriet said:


> Hi everyone!
> So glad so many people liked my first booties that I ever knitted.
> Lots of you asked for the pattern so here it is along with another picture for anyone who missed them.
> Would be really lovely if everyone who makes them uploads a picture too - be interesting to see what colours people use and ribbons etc.
> ...


Thanks for the pattern. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's the picture...I hope you can see it this time


----------



## phyllis L (Oct 8, 2011)

the booties are adorable--what size needles did you use--were they circular--what type of yarn--thanks much phyllisL


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

phyllis L said:


> the booties are adorable--what size needles did you use--were they circular--what type of yarn--thanks much phyllisL


I was about to ask the very same questions lol


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. The directions are so easy to follow, and a friend has just asked me to make some booties, so this is perfect. I'm going to use an 8 ply cotton and about a size 4 needle. Would this be right?


----------



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi - sounds like good timing! 
I used size 10 needles and 3 ply wool....I'm really new to knitting so no idea what needles or yarn is best.
Would you mind sharing a picture of them when you've finished. Would love to see them. 
Happy knitting!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this pattern. They are lovely. Will give them a try for my preemie babies


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is very similar in look to the (my favorite) baby booties I make. I think the pattern I use is even simpler. I have made so many, I know it by heart

ww cotton or washable wool blend size us 7 needles 
sizes 3mos. (6mos. 12 mos.)

Co 28 (36,44) st.
Knit 2 rows (garter stitch)
Next row (rs) inc 1 st. in first st. Knit to end of row
Repeat last row 5x more 34 (42, 50) sts.
KNIT 4 (6-8) rows
Net row (rs) K1, K2tog. Knit to end of row
Repeat last row 5x more 28 (36-44) sts.
Shape Cuff, Cast off 4 (6-7) sts. beg. next 2 rows. 20 (24-30) sts.
Place marker at each end of last row.
Knit 8 rows. cast off

Fold bootie in half, matching markers. Sew foot seam to markers. Fold cuff


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I love the booties. What size needle did you use and what yarn did you use? I will make these

Candace


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

What size needles? I knit for preemies and newborn babies born addicted to drugs and would love to do your booties, I will post pictures. Thanks


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

valeriet said:


> Hi everyone!
> So glad so many people liked my first booties that I ever knitted.
> Lots of you asked for the pattern so here it is along with another picture for anyone who missed them.
> Would be really lovely if everyone who makes them uploads a picture too - be interesting to see what colours people use and ribbons etc.
> ...


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I rather fancy a pair of these for my self and wondered if I doubled the pattern and used thicker wool how big would the be.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

valeriet said:


> Hi everyone!
> So glad so many people liked my first booties that I ever knitted.
> Lots of you asked for the pattern so here it is along with another picture for anyone who missed them.
> Would be really lovely if everyone who makes them uploads a picture too - be interesting to see what colours people use and ribbons etc.
> ...


Thank you for posting the pattern again along with the photo. My daughter has a problem with booties that fall off unless they are long. I might make some of these for my new GS They look very simple to make and I am going to make these to go along with the blanket for my BBF's first grandchild due in a couple months. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Valeriet...I have bookmarked it. They are adorable.


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. The bootees are so cute.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I went back and looked at your earlier post and saw the photo - they are very cute.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I find it hard to believe you are a beginner. The booties are just beautiful, and you wrote out the pattern. Good job!

Sharon


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! The booty's are darling!!!!
marilyn


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

valeriet-Thank you so much for sharing the pattern for your adorable baby booties!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this adorable bootie pattern.


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern!


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you. I am just finishing up a baby afghan for my niece's baby girl who is due mid-April. Maybe I will have time to make these cute booties as well.


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

What size needles did you use?


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautifully made booties - especially for your FIRST pair?!!! My first pair certainly didn't look this nice (lol)

I appreciate your taking the time and trouble to post the pattern for the rest of us - I'm going to enjoy making these lovely booties for my little darling  Thank you!


----------



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

No problem. 
Would love to see your booties when you've done them. 
Could you post a picture of them? 
Happy knitting! 
Valerie


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I a going to make these. What size needles did you use and did you use a sport weight yarn?

Candace


----------



## elvinap (Apr 4, 2012)

Fantastic booties!! Now.. do you have an easy to do pattern for a little sweater????


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi I live in Sydney & I have just had some old books given to me & one copied one was a pattern I made yonks ago it is so easy you will want to knit them over & over if you pm me I'll try & work out how to send it
Regards Vicky


----------



## conny5224 (Apr 5, 2012)

valerie, I like the pattern, but since I'm a beginner I didn't get the size needle I assume it would be a small size, right? thanks ...conny


----------



## valeriet (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Conny 
I used size 10 needles and the size was perfect!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern! I loved these booties!


----------



## conny5224 (Apr 5, 2012)

ValerieT, Thank you I can't wait to start. I'm in a knitting group and we makebooties for Pregnancy Resource Center. Best to you in your knitting endeavors. God Bless...conny


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

These are adorable!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

valeriet said:


> Hi Conny
> I used size 10 needles and the size was perfect!


In your area, are these the same as UK size needles? So United States would be a size 3? I'm not really good at the conversion chart but I do have one that shows the difference between UK and US sizes.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

These look so easy to make....will be making them today...Thank you for an easy easy pattern.....


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Adorable, thank you for sharing the pattern. Blessings


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I want to make these booties but I do not know what size needles to use.

Candace 

Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Debbierecchia (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Valerie,
Thank you for posting your pattern. They were so cute,I had to make them right away. I just finished the first one and it looks really big. I used sport weight yarn and size 5 us needles. My bootie measures 5-1\2" toe to heel.
Do you know how big yours turned out? Or anybody that has made this pattern?
Thanks so much,
Debbie


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

thank you for introducing this lovely little pattern. I have just made some booties, it is the ideal project, for what I call travelling knitting, also a wonderful way to use up my stash.

Just the thing for this hot weather. again many thanks.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I have just completed my bootees. I used size 3.25mm / 10 needles (old English 10. and 4ply acrylic yarn, slightly thicker than 4 ply.

The foot measures 4 inches / 10 cms.

Hope this helps. Best wishes. hettie


----------



## Debbierecchia (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post, Hattie.

Perhaps I'll try again with smaller needles/yarn. The pattern is so cute and easy.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love these, I can't wait to make these for some special babies at my church. Thanks for posting the pattern and the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

valeriet said:


> Hi everyone!
> So glad so many people liked my first booties that I ever knitted.
> Lots of you asked for the pattern so here it is along with another picture for anyone who missed them.
> 
> ...


----------

